# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  LABORES CULTURALES EN EL CULTIVO DE LA QUINUA

## Bruno Cillóniz

El vídeo da a conocer las condiciones agroecológicas necesarias para cultivar quinua en la sierra central del Perú, la rotación de cultivos adecuada; asimismo las labores de manejo que se recomiendan realizar en el cultivo de quinua en dicho ámbito: fertilización, raleo, aporque, control de malezas, riego, control de plagas y de enfermedades.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1VWYkj_Fwo*Temas similares: Artículo: Azucareros de Tumán paralizan sus labores exigiendo mejoras laborales CURSO CULTIVO DE LA QUINUA Artículo: Tras paro se normalizan labores en Agropucalá CULTIVO DE QUINUA Labores culturales de la vid segun su fenologia (vid var. Quebranta)

----------

